# Too much fuel



## 7ron7 (Aug 11, 2006)

hi,
My Nissan B15 is burning too much fuel. What can cause this problem?
Thanks
Ron


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

bad o2 sensor, bad maf. throwing any codes?


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 11, 2007)

any fuel lines leaking?


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hehe, I almost dread going into this one, but here goes:

Bad O2 sensor and bad MAF are very good areas to start. Let me also share with you several other places that I have come across:

If this is an EFI system problem, then you are looking at several things
Bad O2 sensor, but this should throw a code for O2 or Bank1 or 2 Lean
Bad MAF, and this one is a doozy since it may throw a Bank1 or 2 Lean, or even a MAF code, or nothing at all. Yup, no codes at all. Only time you may notice something is wrong is when you take a look at the LT and ST Fuel Trim. It will be set way high.
Bad fuel injector(s), but this should be sort of evident and cause some sort of Bank1 or 2 rich code or even a misfire code.
Bad ECM. Uh, now if you got this, you may have a code or you may not. Seriously, you may never know. I have seen this problem with a whole lot of different symptoms. Had me chasing my own tail a couple of times.
Fouled or worn spark plugs.

Don't forget, there could be a simpler reason as well, like a badly plugged up air filter.
And like Mark said, any leaks?


----------

